# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  (جميلة بو حريد )

## saladino

*


جميلة بو حريد 
( مناضلة أفريقية من الجزائر العربية )

جميلة بو حريد 

المرأة التي صفق لها العالم طويلاً محبة واعتزازاً وتقديراً، هي المرأة التي سيستيقظ الشهداء من مقابرهم إذا ما تكلمت، أما التاريخ فسيركع تحت قدميها إجلالاً وإنصاتاً، هي الشخصية التي اختارها التاريخ لتكون بين أبرز خمس شخصيات سياسية طبعت القرن العشرين· هي ليست مجرد اسم رنان في التاريخ العربي الجزائري، إنها رمز مضيء من رموز الكرامة العربية والحرية الإنسانية، هي تجسيد للنزوع المقدس نحو كل ما هو جميل في الحياة البشرية، إنها قصيدة في تراب الوجدان الجزائري والعربي والإنساني، إنها شجرة مثمرة وخالدة في تربة الروح وفي ماء الحلم ودم التحرر القومي والوطني والإنساني· 


الجزائر سيدتها العظيمة، تخشى عليها ومستعدة لأن تفديها بما تبقى لديها من عمر وجسد نحيل وبصر ضعيف· 
وحدهم العظماء يعرفون معنى الصمت، لذلك انسحبت ببساطة وفي سكون تام كأي كائن جريح، هربت داخل مرايا النسيان واختارت الصمت الصادق، المخيف، الجبار، والجليل سنوات طويلة··· ولأنها تعرف متى يجب أن يشق الصمت فإنها في اللحظة المناسبة تصرخ صرختها المهيبة: يا جزائر، يا وطني يا أنا يا نحن يا شهداء أحياء وأحياء أموات اطلقوا سبيل الحياة حتى لا نظل في السرداب المظلم ما دام هناك من يصر على سرقة شمس الفقراء والكادحين ومادام المسروق يبارك سارقه· 



كثيرون يعتبرون أن جميلة بو حيرد هي أبرز المناضلات من أجل الحرية في القرن العشرين. لكن المعلومات المتوفرة عن هذه البطلة التي دخلت التاريخ من أوسع أبوابه في خمسينيات وستينيات القرن الماضي قليلة إلى حد كبير، ولأسباب غامضة للغاية. وفي الواقع، يبدو وكأن ستاراً يلقى عمداً عليها وحولها في محاولة لطمس اسمها ودفعها إلى زوايا النسيان.

المعلومات حول دورها – على الرغم من أهميته – في ثورة التحرير الجزائرية تتكون في معظمها من سطور قليلة متناثرة هنا وهناك. ولربما يكون من السهل جداً على المرء أن يعثر على مصادر معلومات غزيرة ومفصلة عن الكثير من رفاق جميلة في النضال ممن لعبوا أدواراً أقل أهمية من دورها. وذلك في النتيجة يثير العديد من التساؤلات عن الأسباب والدوافع، وخصوصاً أنه لا تكاد مدينة أو بلدة عربية تخلو من شارع أو مدرسة يحملان اسم هذه المناضلة.

وقد يكون من السهل علينا أن ندرك أسباب محاولات تجاهلها لو أخذنا في اعتبارنا حجم ما قدمته جميلة للثورة الجزائرية، حتى بعد اعتقالها، أو خلال محاكمتها أو سجنها، ومدى إسهامها في نجاح الثورة، وفي وقت لاحق في ترسيخ أهمية النضال الوطني ضد الاستعمار. لكن ما يحزن في الأمر أن الدوائر الرسمية في البلاد التي قاتلت من أجل تحررها تعتذر، وبأدب مبالغ فيه، عن عدم توفر معلومات عن جميلة بو حيرد، لتعرض بدلاً عنها معلومات عن شخصيات أخرى. وقد زاد الطين بلةً أن مسؤولاً في إحدى سفارات الجزائر أبلغني أن الشيء الوحيد المتوفر عن جميلة هو أن اسمها ورد لديهم في قوائم شهداء الثورة، علماً بأن جميلة بو حيرد مازالت حية ترزق حتى هذه اللحظة.



قصة جميلة لا تبدأ مع اندلاع الثورة عام 1954، بل تعود في الواقع إلى عام 1830، عندما غزت فرنسا الجزائر واحتلتها بعد أن تعرض قنصلها للإهانة على يد الحاكم الجزائري الذي كان يحمل لقب الداي. وقد حارب الجزائريون قوات الاحتلال بضراوة، لكن عدوهم كان يتفوق عليهم عدة وعدداً. وعلى مدى العقود الخمسة اللاحقة، كانت معظم أراضي الجزائر الخصبة قد صودرت ومنحت لمستوطنين فرنسيين وصل عددهم إلى ربع مليون في الوقت الذي كان فيه عدد الشعب الجزائري يتناقص باطراد.

وقبل سنوات من اندلاع نيران الحرب العالمية الثانية، قامت فرنسا رسمياً بضم الجزائر إليها لتصبح مقاطعة فرنسية في أفريقيا. وعلى الرغم من رفض الشعب الجزائري للإجراء الفرنسي، فقد قامت قوات الاحتلال بتجنيد شباب الجزائر للقتال دفاعاً عن فرنسا خلال الحرب. إلا أن الفترة التي أعقبت الحرب كانت أكثر دموية للجزائريين من الحرب نفسها.

كان من الواضح أن فرنسا التي خرجت منتصرة من الحرب، ستأكل وعوداً أطلقتها بمنح الحرية للجزائريين لو قاتلوا معها. وكان من الطبيعي أن يؤدي ذلك إلى اندلاع مظاهرات سلمية لأشهر متتالية احتجاجاً على المعاملة السيئة لقوات الاحتلال بعد الحرب (من الأمثلة الشهيرة على ذلك حصر توزيع الخبر على الأوروبيين فقط، أما غيرهم فحصتهم كانت من خبز الشعير). وكان أكثر من 15.000 شخص قد تظاهروا في مستغانم دونما حادث يذكر. لكن ذلك سرعان ما تغير عندما قام الجيش الفرنسي بارتكاب مذبحة مريعة في شوارع بلدة سطيف وجوارها علة مدى أيام قليلة رداً على المظاهرات السلمية.

ففي الثامن من مايو 1945، وهو اليوم الذي اختاره الحلفاء للاحتفال بانتصارهم على النازية، تجمع آلاف الجزائريين قرب أحد مساجد البلدة للقيام بمسيرة سلمية سبق لمنظميها أن حصلوا على موافقة السلطات عليها. لكن القوات الفرنسية التي جيء بها من قسنطينة لم تمهل الجماهير كثيراً، حيث فتحات عليها نيران رشاشاتها.

وخلال دقائق كانت الجثث تملأ شوارع الحي. وتحدث الشهود عن مناظر مرعبة. فقد كان مرتزقة الفرقة الأجنبية الشهيرة بقسوتها في الجيش الفرنسي يمسكون الأطفال من أرجلهم ويضربون برؤوسهم الجدران والصخور، ويبقرون بطون الحوامل ويلقون بالقنابل اليدوية في مداخن المنازل لقتل قاطنيها. كما تعرض من حاولوا دفن القتلى إلى مجازر مماثلة بنيران الرشاشات وسط المقابر.

وتشير السجلات العامة إلى أن المستوطنين الأوروبيين أفزعتهم بادرة التظاهر إلى درجة أنهم كانوا يشجعون جنودهم على قتل الجميع. وهكذا توسعت المذبحة على مدى الأيام القليلة التالية، فقصفت المزارع القرى القريبة بالمدفعية، فيما استخدم الطيران لدك كل ما لم يطله مدى المدفعية. وقد سقط في تلك المجزرة الشنعاء أكثر من 45.000 شهيد جزائري.

ومن الروايات التي تبين بشاعة الحدث، أن عقيداً مسؤولاً عن دفن القتلى تعرض للوم بسبب بطئه في العمل، فأجاب قائلاً "أنتم تقتلون بأسرع من طاقتنا على الدفن."!!

كانت لمذبحة سطيف وغيرها من الأحداث المماثلة أبلغ الأثر في تلقين الجزائريين درساً بالغ الأهمية: الفرنسيون لن يمنحوهم حريتهم أبداً إذا لم يقاتلوا من أجلها.

في ذلك المناخ العام ولدت جميلة بو حيرد وترعرعت في عائلة متوسطة الحال. وقد تلقت تعليمها في مدرسة فرنسية، لكنها سرعان ما انضمت لحركة المقاومة السرية عن طريق شقيقها. وكانت آنذاك فتاة باهرة الجمال وجريئة للغاية.

وقد عملت خلال أعوام انطلاقة الثورة كمسؤولة ارتباط مع القائد سعدي ياصف. كما أن تقارير غير مؤكدة تتحدث عن أنها تولت لبعض الوقت مسؤولية العمليات المسلحة في العاصمة، الجزائر.

كانت الثورة الجزائرية 1954-1965 واحدة من أقوى حركات النضال ضد الاستعمار، والتي اجتاحت في تلك العقود آسيا وأفريقيا. وقد انطلقن العملية الأولى للثورة في الأول من نوفمبر 1954، عندما هاجم فدائيو جبهة التحرير الوطني قوة جزائرية في جبال الأوراس الشرقية. وكانت المعنويات الفرنسية آنذاك تعاني الكثير بعد الهزيمة المذلة التي لحقت بقواتهم في معركة ديان بيان فو الشهيرة، والتي خطت سطور نهاية الاحتلال الفرنسي للهند الصينية، وبالتالي نهاية الإمبراطورية الاستعمارية الفرنسية. 

وقد لقي الكفاح المسلح دعماً كبيراً، خصوصاً في المناطق الريفية وبين القرويين. أما في المدن، فإن الأحياء الشعبية مثل حي القصبة في العاصمة، وفرت دعماً ممتازاً للمقاتلين، وأصبحت مناطق شبه محظور دخولها على قوات الاحتلال. وكانت المظاهرات العارمة تندلع في المدن الجزائرية حيث كان المتظاهرون يتصدون لقوات الاحتلال بصدورهم العارية غير عابئين بالموت.

ألقى الفرنسيون بكل قوتهم في وجه الثورة، واستخدموا كامل جيشهم المزود بأحدث ما لدى حلف الناتو من سلاح. وقد شارك ما ينوف على 400.000 جندي فرنسي في المعارك على مدى سبع سنوات ونصف السنة، بالإضافة إلى أكثر من ثلثي سلاح الجو ونصف البحرية. كما استخدم الفرنسيون آخر ما أبدعوه في مجال مكافحة النضال الوطني. ففضلاً عن الدبابات والطائرات، والحصار البحري، استخدموا الأسيجة المكهربة لإقفال الحدود مع تونس والمغرب، وأقاموا شبكات متصلة في شتى الأنحاء لعزل واصطياد المناضلين، ومسحوا عن وجه الأرض أكثر من 8.000 قرية في إطار سياسة الأرض المحروقة. ولم يقصروا في اللجوء إلى شتى السبل المعقدة والشيطانية بما فيها الإرهاب والتجسس والتعذيب لقمع الثورة.

قدم الشعب الجزائري ضحايا بالآلاف يومياً، وبلغ عدد شهدائه أكثر من مليون، كما أن ما يزيد عن مليونين ونصف فقدوا منازلهم. وامتلأت شوارع المدن بأكثر من 300.000 طفل يتيم، فيما اضطر 300.000 جزائري للفرار إلى المغرب وتونس حيث شكلوا هناك قواعد إضافية ترفد الثورة.


كانت جميلة بو حيرد واحدة من الآلاف المؤلفة من المناضلين الذين كتب لهم سوء الحظ أن يسقطوا في قبضة العدو. فقد ألقي القبض عليها أثناء غارة شنتها القوات الفرنسية الخاصة، واتهمت بزرع الكثير من المتفجرات والعبوات الناسفة في العاصمة، مما أودى بحياة الكثير من الفرنسيين. وبعد عمليات تعذيب يصعب تصورها، قدمت للمحاكمة في يوليو 1957، فحكم عليها بالإعدام.


لكن محاميها الفرنسي، وهو مؤمن بقوة بحق الشعوب في تقرير مصيرها، لم يكن مستعداً لتقبل الهزيمة في قضيتها. وهكذا قام المحامي، وهو جاك فيرجيس، بحملة علاقات عامة واسعة غطت العالم بزواياه الأربع، واكتسب من وراء هذه القضية، وما تبعها من قضايا مماثلة، شهرة عالمية. وكان من نتائج الضغط الكبير الذي مارسه الرأي العام العالمي تأييداً للبطلة جميلة بو حيرد أثر حاسم في إجبار الفرنسيين على تأجيل تنفيذ الحكم بإعدامها. وفي عام 1958، نقلت إلى سجن ريمس.

وعلى الصعيد السياسي، وبعد خسائر بشرية باهظة للجانبين، تم في مايو 1962 توقيع اتفاقيات إيفيان وإعلان استقلال الجزائر. وكانت فرنسا قد بدأت قبل أشهر، ومع تقدم سير المفاوضات، بإطلاق سراح الأسرى الجزائريين تدريجياً. وعندما أطلق سراح جميلة، تزوجت بعد أشهر من محاميها الذي أشهر إسلامه واتخذ اسم منصور.

بعد الاستقلال، تولت جميلة رئاسة اتحاد المرأة الجزائري، لكنها اضطرت للنضال في سبيل كل قرار وإجراء تتخذه بسبب خلافها مع الرئيس آنذاك، أحمد بن بلة. وقبل مرور عامين، قررت أنها لم تعد قادرة على احتمال المزيد، فاستقالت وأخلت الساحة السياسية. وهي ما تزال تعيش في العاصمة الفرنسية حتى الآن، متوارية عن الأنظار. لكن المرات القليلة التي ظهرت فيها أمام الناس أثبتت أن العالم ما زال يعتبرها رمزاً للتحرر الوطني*

----------


## نشــــوى

*السلام عليكم  سلادينو
الموضوع حلو واسلوبه فى الكتابة بسيط
احب اعلق على نقطة واحدة فكرة التهميش او طمس ملامح شخصية 
جميلة بوحريد... الفكرة مش جميلة بوحريد لوحدها..
اهتمامات الشباب فى الوقت الراهن وش كلهم طبعا اصبحت اقل كلمة
تقال عليها انها سطحية ..فابالتالى مافيش حد هيقرا ((طبعا مش الكل))
ومافيش حد هيقول فين الكتب اللى المفروض تتكتب 
عن شخصية زى جميلة بوحريد
شكرا مرة تانية على موضوعك
سلام*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ الفاضل saladino

سلمت وسلمت يداك علي المعلومات الرائعة للمناضلة جميلة بوحريد....
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## saladino

*شكرا ارتحال على التعليق والمررو

مشكورة ليلة عشق على التواصل الطيب*

----------


## حنـــــان

متشكرة قوي يا سلادينو على اللمحة الخاطفة لحياة جميلة بو حريد
تسلم ايدك على الموضوع

----------


## ميمة اسلام

موضوع رائع جدا جدا يا صلادينو 
معلومات تاريخية قيمة وسرد لتاريخ حياتها بشكل رائع 
بجد انا بحبه وبحترمها جدا وكنت بتمني في يوم اناضل زيها في القدس الشريفة  
تقبل تحياتي 
في امان الله

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
اشكرك جدا على قصه جميله بو حريد فهى من الشخصيات التى احببتها جدا واحببت نضالها وكفاحها  ضد الاستعمار 
انها حقا شخصيه لن تنسى على مر الاجيال 
وفى انتظار شخصيه مناضله اخرى 
مع تحياتى 
والى لقاء

----------


## loly_h

*شكرا اخى الكريــــــــــم صلادينو

على الموضوع 

وجميلة بو حيرد من ابرز الشخصيات التى ساهمت

بثورة تحرير الجزائر.

وتأثرت بعبارة جميله قالها العقيد

المسئول عن دفن القتلى "أنتم تقتلون بأسرع من طاقتنا على الدفن."!!



تسلم ايدك ... وبانتظار جديدك

تقبل تحيتـــــــى ...*

----------


## saladino



----------


## قلب مصر

موضوع رائع عن المناضلة جميلة بو حريد
كل الشكر لك صلادينو على الموضوع المميز  :f:

----------


## saladino



----------

